# MPH - Magna Pacific



## Knobby22 (24 October 2005)

*MPH - Magna Pacific, a Smurf Stock*

This litle company that specialises in marketing CDs, DVDs and similiar. They have the rights to Smurfs, Mutant Teenage Ninjas among others.  I thought Smurf might be interested.

The price has dropped markedly (overreacted) to the CEOs warning that profit would be less next year. I bought in recently after the drop.

They sold off an asset last year that caused a one off increase in profit.
Next year the PE ratio will increase to around 7.5. They have been successful in achieving growth in the past and I like the management. They have no debt.


----------



## sleekism (11 July 2007)

They have risen 20c in the last 6 months, can anyone see them rising much further? Personally I can't see a huge potential for growth in Magna as DVD production is only going to decline in the future with the introduction of blue-ray.


----------



## rgdk (11 July 2007)

Don't know if you realise, but MPH are currently the subject of a takeover offer via scheme of arrangement from Destra (DES) at either 0.38 or 1 DES + 0.15 per MPH share which equates to 0.50 total at today's prices.

So clearly the upside in both the short term and long term is linked to the performance of Destra.


----------



## rgdk (13 July 2007)

16 M + shares crossed this morning and SP up 15% to 0.55. 

I sniff something new in the wind. Anyone with additional insight?


----------

